# How I load heavy drum machines



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

s.g.-what brand of lift crane is that?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Vestil is the company that manufactures it.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

s.g. looked them up on the net, thers one around 500 bucks (handcrank) harbor freight has one for 150, i was going to check it out, small 1000lbs. winchfor 100 bucks- tired of lifting the 1065 spartan & cables ,thats why my back & knees are about shot!!!!!!!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a cool rig SG. :yes:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I use the ramp with rollers and a winch from gorlitz. works great.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I like my tommy lift gate. Now if anyone can figure out a way to get them up and down stairs I would be interested in that.:thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Two wheel dolly reel into house then bring Dm55 in same way out. Then break my dm55 machine down then lube and lift myself not that bad.
I remember bring that machine in and out all at once when I was younger now I take the extra 20 mins to break it down.
Al love the lift gate that's the way I'll go next. Someday when I get a portable hot water jet.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah shoot SG
I just horse my 2001 up on my shoulder and throw her in:thumbsup:. 

A lift of some sort would be nice. I got a telescoping ramp from MyTana. Its pretty slick but when you take 135lbs vs the machine on the way down, it tends to drag me down it from the half way mark:laughing:. It has a loading wheel, so when I load it I lay it down and push it in on its back. Still a beast, but ain't no 1065. At least if I need to I can easily break it down and cart the drum and frame seperatly.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was thinking about putting an electric winch on the top of the doorway on the back of my truck. It could lift drum machines and the jetter or any thing else for that matter. Any reason that won't work?


----------

